

Code Quarterly -- The Hackademic Journal - jashkenas
http://www.codequarterly.com/

======
jasongullickson
Tried to use your "want to know more?" form but the submit button is
disabled...

...oh snap!

~~~
gigamonkey
Did you enter an email address?

~~~
jasongullickson
Yes, although after a few reloads I was able to get it straightened out.

~~~
stuartw
It wouldn't enable for me after double clicking the Email box and selecting my
email from the dropdown box in Chrome, a further keypress enabled it though

